# Puppy training classes



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

So we took Hercules to his first puppy training class (bit annoying as we had to wait till he was 51/2m before we got a space..I think others booked their slots before getting their puppies) and I thought I'd let you all know how it went!

Tbh I was pretty apprehensive as although H is reasonably good by himself when he is around other dogs (esp puppies) he goes pretty loopy...did not know how well he would cope in a room full of puppies!

He was the only V there and by far the most 'boisterous' dog there. : There was a 6m old golden retriever that was similar in nature and the two of them bonded immediately.. the 'naughty corner!' 

We did sit, down, come, watch and heel commands. To be fair to H he surprised me and did them pretty well (apart from heel...that still needs work!) Although when it was not his turn (they got us to do it in groups of 3) he sat whining really loudly as if to say 'pay me some attention!' Spoilt dog 

Anyway he's knackered today, hasn't surfaced for his breakfast despite it being 10.30 am. 

I was wondering if any other HVF members had funny puppy training class stories to tell?


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Mac is 11 months old and is currently in his third round of training. It is an off lead course so we do things all off lead. So in Mac's case he listens but every once in awhile can't contain himself and has to run over to people or other dogs. The funniest thing was when the trainer was demonstrating what we would be doing next and right when she said is everyone okay Mac let out the loudest howl type sound I have ever heard!! Was good for a chuckle.  It is a big ask to put our very social Vs in a room with other dogs and expect them to sit still and listen. They love to play and smell all new people and dogs.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

There were several puppy classes where Dozer was the only dog to make a noise, get overexcited, etc. and a time or two that he and I straight out had an argument while all others were perfectly demonstrating their down command. When it turned into him rolling around make his weird noises I just needed to get him up and walk it off so he'd settle.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

My Sophie took only ONE puppy class as a puppy. She just couldn't concentrate in the fairly small training area. She just wanted to play and run! She did learn all her sits and downs and comes, but we needed to take frequent breaks for her to be able to come back in class and participate. That was the only class we took until she was about 14 mos old. We did the training ourselves on things that were important to us for her to know. Then we took her to a few obedience drop-in classes, and she was really good! Next one was agility for beginners - she did good in it too! A little bored inbetween the runs, but so was I! 
I'm planning on enrolling our little Pacsirta in a puppy class soon, too. Can't wait to see how she does! She is much calmer than Sophie. 

*born36*, off-lead course sounds really fun! Wish we had one in our area...


----------



## Jazzdog (Dec 22, 2011)

With my first V, Jazz, the first couple classes were nightmares. She was all over the place and just wanted to play with everybody. I could tell the trainer was getting a little fed up with our distractions. I figured out that I needed to run her pretty hard off leash about an hour before class and she was much better.

So much so that she won the "Most Improved Puppy" award at the end of all the sessions. Of course when we walked up to accept the award she peed in the middle of the ring :


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Jazzdog said:


> I figured out that I needed to run her pretty hard off leash about an hour before class and she was much better.


We tried that too, but it didn't do anything for Sophie to improve her focus  She's my special V case ;D Glad it worked for Jazz! Love her name!


----------



## Darcy (Jan 30, 2012)

Suliko said:


> Jazzdog said:
> 
> 
> > I figured out that I needed to run her pretty hard off leash about an hour before class and she was much better.
> ...


We've found with Darcy there's a fine fine borderline between needing to give him a decent run before class to make him focus and overdoing it which results him being too tired to focus by the end of the class...I think there's so much going on (for which read so many dogs to say hello to/annoy) that it really tires him out. That being said it might exhaust him less if he and his partner in crime Kaiser the GSD didn't spend most of their time alternatively looking like butter wouldn't melt and causing chaos!Oh, and whining if the trainer uses anyone else for a demonstration! 

We're off to Puppy University tonight (no, I'm not sure either to be honest) so we shall see if the Easter hols have made any difference to the excitement levels!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

After 2 classes PIKE was sent 2 Reform school (1on 1 class ) after he did his time he was sent 2 a Trade school ( pointer training ) nice to know a juvenile delinquent could turn out 2 be such a great bird dog!


----------



## ryker (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm so glad it's not just us!

Ryker has been to puppy class twice now and is definitely _that_ dog that won't chill out, wants to play, and tries to alternately lick/play with every other dog even though it looks like he's mauling them. The two weimaraners weren't sure of him either! I've also found a fine line between tiring him out TOO much and making sure he can focus. He is a major grump when he's tired!

We're hoping that it's something he grows out of, or with socialization, learns to chill because no one wants to play with a total spazz!


----------



## city_dog (Feb 16, 2012)

We start puppy kindergarten today... wish me luck 
Sammy is pretty excited when she sees other dogs, so I'm bracing myself for an interesting first class! :


----------



## Katja (Mar 9, 2012)

Good luck! Have fun!


----------

